# buying/moving to Al Ghadeer



## nickn_me (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi all,

new to the forum and looking for some constructive feedback / info. Tried 'googling' my way through, but always end up in same pages / same info.

I am a resident in Dubai who's looking to buy in Al Ghadeer. While the buying location may be debatable  that's not what I am inclined to review / discuss.  Rather, coming from Dubai with Residence Visa, with Car, bank account, utility contract, TV/Net, ... (after 5 years in Dubai)

what actually changes in moving to a new Emirate (Abu Dhabi)? I'm quite sure that utilities and household related charges would be handled in Abu Dhabi offices, but what about car / residence visa? Also any constraints in buying in a different Emirate while 'residing' (Residence Visa) in another?

also pretty sure will need a new Alcohol License for Abu Dhabi, and I'll google that later :eyebrows:

thanks in advance for all the help!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

There shouldn't be any issue with the admin side (utilities etc) of living in Abu Dhabi with a Dubai visa, can't comment re buying property but assume it's doable.

I've never been asked to show a liquor license when buying drink in Abu dhabi, but again it should be a simple application once you have your papers for the property you own/live in.

Car registration based on residency doesn't matter where you live..


----------



## nickn_me (Sep 25, 2015)

many thanks Racing_Goats. I thought should be on safe side, but appreciate all the comments and insights from all community. I believe someone out there may have been already in same situation as me. 

notwithstanding it's great input, and thanks once again!


----------

